# Grafik mit zufällig angeordneten Wörtern



## Zephyr (30. Oktober 2013)

*Grafik mit zufällig angeordneten Wörtern*

Hi,

ich suche ein Tool, das mir einige Wörter zufällig anordnet. Da das ganze schwer zu erklären ist, hier ein Beispiel:

http://sydiot.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/15-albums-15-mins.jpg

Bin schon länger auf der Suche, konnte aber noch nichts finden. Ich weiß auch nicht so recht wie man das nennen könnte, um gezielter danach zu suchen. 

Die Wörter per Hand anzuordnen, ist für mich keine Option, da es ein paar zu viele Wörter sind.


Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen


----------



## Leandros (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grafik mit zufällig angeordneten Wörtern*

Die dinger nennen sich Wordle.

Kannst du einfach Googlen und wirst auf diverse Seiten hingewiesen, wo du sie erstellen kannst, z.B hier Wordle - Create


----------



## Zephyr (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grafik mit zufällig angeordneten Wörtern*

Man muss halt nur wissen wie die Biester heißen.. hab seit heute Mittag gesucht und einfach nichts gefunden. 

Danke danke! 


Edit:
http://www.deutsche-startups.de/201...oud-generatoren-um-text-visuell-zu-gestalten/
Hier gibts noch ein paar mehr zur Auswahl


----------

